# Knitting Pattern Fresh as a Daisy Baby Hat and Shoes



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Unique Hampton towers Knitting Pattern design.
The Ascot Collection.
Daisy hat and Shoes
Instructions to knit in sizes 0-3, 3-6 and 6-12 months.
Coordinates with Fresh as a Daisy Dress and Cardigan pattern.
Instant Download. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/162576175/knitting-pattern-ascot-hat-collection?ref=shop_home_active
£2.49
$4.13


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Adorable set!


----------



## ns41c (Sep 26, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you tell me how long the booties are? And the circumference of the hat? I think you know what I am looking for. LOL


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful set


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, these are all just darling! I so love this color combo as well!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my...so cute!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are adorable. I've bought the matching dress and bolero pattern :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

The set is so cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I love your colors!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

How can anything be that cute?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my could anything be that sweet????


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How sweet--I love the flower!


----------

